# SampleTekk's BIG Sale - Win $100 worth of samples each week



## SampleTekk (Sep 1, 2016)

Greetings! Summer went by so fast, so we missed our own summer sale, but now we do a big summ... autum.... well, BIG sale.
As usual, 50% discount storewide! Acoustic Pianos, both Grand and Uprights, historical instruments, organs, brass and more.

We will also pick a winner each week that will receive $100 worth of samples.
To enter the draw, just participate in this thread!

So, check out the instruments at www.sampletekk.com


----------



## nbd (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## desert (Sep 1, 2016)

Black grand sounds amazing!


----------



## Reaktor (Sep 1, 2016)

Blue would make nice addition to my palette...


----------



## AllanH (Sep 1, 2016)

Lots of good pianos. I bought the Black Grand a few years ago.


----------



## hawpri (Sep 1, 2016)

AllanH said:


> Lots of good pianos. I bought the Black Grand a few years ago.


It makes it hard to choose one (or two) with there being so many options.


----------



## SampleTekk (Sep 1, 2016)

hawpri said:


> It makes it hard to choose one (or two) with there being so many options.


There's a page where you can compare all our pianos here: http://www.sampletekk.com/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=9


----------



## soundgeek (Sep 1, 2016)

Cool


----------



## Piano & Strings (Sep 1, 2016)

Keytastic!


----------



## SmokeyJ (Sep 1, 2016)

The White Grand is my favorite!


----------



## jtnyc (Sep 1, 2016)

A very generous tradition Smapletekk. I'll be sure to take a spin around the site


----------



## smalltownpoet (Sep 1, 2016)

thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Sep 1, 2016)

Can anyone say the difference in the White Grand vs White Grand Mk II? I mean beyond the specs on the page ... is the original contained in the second one?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 1, 2016)

That's quite an extensive range of pianos!


----------



## SampleTekk (Sep 1, 2016)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Can anyone say the difference in the White Grand vs White Grand Mk II? I mean beyond the specs on the page ... is the original contained in the second one?



Hi.
The White Grand Mk II is a Kontakt only version that uses samples from the original WG, (plus some more). The MkII version uses Kontakt scripting to add things like Hammerback and Pedal noises, Sympathetic Resonance, controllable dynamic responce, real time pedaling and more. If you have the original White Grand, (that comes in Kontakt, HALion and EXS24 formats), there's an upgrade path available.


----------



## evilantal (Sep 1, 2016)

Always surprised by your generosity, Per.
Great service and these awesome giveaways go a long way in this day and age.

Still a happy user of your Black Grand MkII, Harpsichord and Pump Organ


----------



## Mucusman (Sep 1, 2016)

50% off - you've got my attention!


----------



## SampleTekk (Sep 1, 2016)

evilantal said:


> Always surprised by your generosity, Per.
> Great service and these awesome giveaways go a long way in this day and age.
> 
> Still a happy user of your Black Grand MkII, Harpsichord and Pump Organ


Glad you like the instruments!!


----------



## Kejero (Sep 2, 2016)

Consider this guy participated!


----------



## AmbientMile (Sep 3, 2016)

I use the White Grand in TONS of my work. It sits well in my mixes without much tweaking. I also use the Little Bastard and ST Tone Wheel organs.


----------



## AmbientMile (Sep 3, 2016)

SampleTekk said:


> If you have the original White Grand, (that comes in Kontakt, HALion and EXS24 formats), there's an upgrade path available.



Hi Per,

I did not know about this. I don't see an upgrade option on the MKII page, how do we get it?


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Sep 3, 2016)

AmbientMile said:


> I don't see an upgrade option on the MKII page, how do we get it?



http://www.sampletekk.com/upgrades?product_id=207

This time I am focusing on the Black Grand upgrade !!!!!


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Sep 3, 2016)

SampleTekk said:


> Hi.
> The White Grand Mk II is a Kontakt only version that uses samples from the original WG, (plus some more). The MkII version uses Kontakt scripting to add things like Hammerback and Pedal noises, Sympathetic Resonance, controllable dynamic responce, real time pedaling and more. If you have the original White Grand, (that comes in Kontakt, HALion and EXS24 formats), there's an upgrade path available.


Thanks for this!

So all the acclaimed sound of the White Grand is contained in the Mk II? Or are they really meant to be separate libraries/sounds?


----------



## AmbientMile (Sep 3, 2016)

amorphosynthesis said:


> http://www.sampletekk.com/upgrades?product_id=207
> 
> This time I am focusing on the Black Grand upgrade !!!!!



Thank you for the link!!


----------



## Twrogstudio (Sep 4, 2016)

The tubed Rhodes is a must have IMHO!


----------



## ComposerWannabe (Sep 4, 2016)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Thanks for this!
> 
> So all the acclaimed sound of the White Grand is contained in the Mk II? Or are they really meant to be separate libraries/sounds?


They are VERY likely the same samples with Mk II adding feature for piano players. Sound wise they should be the same. Mk II would probably mean nothing for people who use White Grand to sit at the mix.


----------



## MisteR (Sep 4, 2016)

Enjoying the Rain Piano MkII I bought a few weeks ago.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 4, 2016)

I have the rain piano mk2 and like it a lot, when I am back to the studio I will take a deeper look at the discounted instruments


----------



## SampleTekk (Sep 4, 2016)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Thanks for this!
> 
> So all the acclaimed sound of the White Grand is contained in the Mk II? Or are they really meant to be separate libraries/sounds?



The White Grand MkII contains samples from the original library plus some more. Real time pedaling, sympathetic resonance hammerback and pedal noises and more


----------



## Mystic (Sep 4, 2016)

Hmm I've had my eyes on Renaissance Flutes for a while now... might be time to jump?


----------



## SampleTekk (Sep 5, 2016)

...and the winner of the first draw is.... desert
New winner picked in a week!


----------



## ComposerWannabe (Sep 5, 2016)

SampleTekk said:


> ...and the winner of the first draw is.... desert
> New winner picked in a week!


Congrats!


----------



## desert (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you SampleTekk for your generous prize  Wishing everyone else the best for next's week draw :D


----------



## nbd (Sep 6, 2016)

SampleTekk said:


> New winner picked in a week!



Do we have to post separate posts every week or is the draw done always among all posters in this thread from day one?


----------



## SampleTekk (Sep 6, 2016)

nbd said:


> Do we have to post separate posts every week or is the draw done always among all posters in this thread from day one?


No, if you've participated in the thread, you are in every draw.


----------



## slavedave (Sep 6, 2016)

Could you comment on whether your wind/brass libraries can have CC2 used to control expression / volume etc? I play an EWI and it uses CC2 to mudulate those midi parameters. Thanks


----------



## SampleTekk (Sep 6, 2016)

slavedave said:


> Could you comment on whether your wind/brass libraries can have CC2 used to control expression / volume etc? I play an EWI and it uses CC2 to mudulate those midi parameters. Thanks


No,there are no such modulators in the BOB Brass. You have patches that has keyswitches between different articulations though.


----------



## SampleTekk (Sep 6, 2016)

*Singularis - Old School Recording Piano*
Kontakt, HALion, EXS24 and SFZ format
16 velocity layers
During sale - $39.50!
http://www.sampletekk.com/grand-pianos&product_id=294


----------



## slavedave (Sep 6, 2016)

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## phil_wc (Sep 8, 2016)

Participated in prize draw. :D


----------



## sleepy hollow (Sep 8, 2016)

From the Singularis product description:

_"Oh, and it’s in mono, since the 50’s was in mono, (and black & white…)" 

_


----------



## Jazzaria (Sep 8, 2016)

I love the demos for Cin-C, very tempting.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 10, 2016)

SampleTekk said:


> *Singularis - Old School Recording Piano*
> Kontakt, HALion, EXS24 and SFZ format
> 16 velocity layers
> During sale - $39.50!
> http://www.sampletekk.com/grand-pianos&product_id=294




The guy at 1:37 has some serious moves!
Genuinely hilarious.


----------



## SmokeyJ (Sep 10, 2016)

The Cin series in general look like a nice set of instruments.


----------



## SampleTekk (Sep 12, 2016)

...And the winner of the second draw is.... AmbientMile !
New winner picked next monday!


----------



## AmbientMile (Sep 12, 2016)

SampleTekk said:


> ...And the winner of the second draw is.... AmbientMile !
> New winner picked next monday!



Right On!!!! I already have a number of SampleTekk products, but more is better, right? Going to update my White Grand to MKII for sure. Thanks, Per!!


----------



## SampleTekk (Sep 13, 2016)

The Cin-series is based on producing instruments that doesn’t exist.
Instead of doing a piano that’s a natural representation of a tangible instrument, we have focused on making a sound that’s new, fresh and inspiring to play.

To achieve our goal, we have merged and morphed different sources, used some cool outboard and mastered using a vintage analogue ¼ inch tape machine to add warmth an glue the sound together.

They are packed in no nonsense, no bells, and no whistle simple sample library with a nice price tag.

http://www.sampletekk.com/index.php?route=product/search&search=CIN


----------



## SampleTekk (Sep 14, 2016)

*SampleTekk Cin-C, Cinematic Grand*






_-”This is a piano that doesn’t exist”_
A totally unique instrument that will inspire you to explore new musical boundaries or maybe just poor a glass of your favorite beverage and play and play and play…
It’s an instrument that breathes and resonates, but at the same time has the contact and clarity of a close miked instrument. This piano is totally unique, the fact that it doesn’t exists in the real world gives you a brand new sound texture to work with that you’ve never heard before. It is a Grand Piano, but a very, very beautiful one! Bells and whistles already applied – just load and be inspired!

Price during sale - $39.50
http://www.sampletekk.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=235&search=cin-c


----------



## AmbientMile (Sep 14, 2016)

Alright.....after winning this weeks contest (thank you, Per), I spent a LOT of time at Sampletekk listening and reading trying to figure out which direction to go. I already have White Grand, Little Bastard, ST Tonewheel and INIL Choir. All great libraries! I went for the upgrade to White Grand MKII as a no brainer. Also went with the Rain Piano MKII which I have been thinking about for a couple years and everyone seem to like it. It's awesome!

But my third choice was harder. Was thinking Blue Grand, Black Grand or TBO. Then I listened to the Small Studio Grand. Don't know how I missed that one before. It sounded great so I went for it. It really works for me. I LOVE the sound. Thank you again Sampletekk and Per. Good luck to everyone else in the contest.


----------



## SampleTekk (Sep 14, 2016)

AmbientMile said:


> Alright.....after winning this weeks contest (thank you, Per), I spent a LOT of time at Sampletekk listening and reading trying to figure out which direction to go. I already have White Grand, Little Bastard, ST Tonewheel and INIL Choir. All great libraries! I went for the upgrade to White Grand MKII as a no brainer. Also went with the Rain Piano MKII which I have been thinking about for a couple years and everyone seem to like it. It's awesome!
> 
> But my third choice was harder. Was thinking Blue Grand, Black Grand or TBO. Then I listened to the Small Studio Grand. Don't know how I missed that one before. It sounded great so I went for it. It really works for me. I LOVE the sound. Thank you again Sampletekk and Per. Good luck to everyone else in the contest.



Thank you! Glad you like the instruments!


----------



## Chris Hurst (Sep 15, 2016)

I have had the Rain MkII Piano for a while and not really used it. recently I was struggling to find a piano sound for a piece and loaded up this one thinking "I'll give it a try" well, it slotted in perfectly and can now see me using it quite a bit in future! 

Sounds great!


----------



## SampleTekk (Sep 15, 2016)

Chris Hurst said:


> I have had the Rain MkII Piano for a while and not really used it. recently I was struggling to find a piano sound for a piece and loaded up this one thinking "I'll give it a try" well, it slotted in perfectly and can now see me using it quite a bit in future!
> 
> Sounds great!


:D


----------



## AllanH (Sep 18, 2016)

One thing I've been meaning to post for a while: At first I thought that Black Grand was a bit weak, but came to realize that it rather is a fairly accurate linear velocity curve recording (would be my guess). To better match my playing style I use the Kontakt FX and can easily make the BG more expressive in many different ways. For my Keyboard, a Fatar TP40L, I've found that a bit of light compression plus a bit of boost in the bass makes the instrument come alive.


----------



## SampleTekk (Sep 19, 2016)

...and the winner of the third draw to win $100 worth of samples is......jdiggity1


----------



## Guffy (Sep 19, 2016)

Congratulations, J-Dog!
If anyone deserves it it's you.


----------



## AmbientMile (Sep 19, 2016)

Congrats, jdiggity1!! Let us know what you pick. I am in love with the SSG. I get lost in it for hours.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 19, 2016)

AmbientMile said:


> Congrats, jdiggity1!! Let us know what you pick. I am in love with the SSG. I get lost in it for hours.


So many choices!
This might take a while....


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Sep 19, 2016)

Oh man!


----------



## SampleTekk (Sep 19, 2016)

AmbientMile said:


> Congrats, jdiggity1!! Let us know what you pick. I am in love with the SSG. I get lost in it for hours.


Glad you like the SSG! New winner picked monday!


----------



## milliontown (Sep 20, 2016)

Got Rain Piano 2 already, but time to check out the rest of the Sampletekk line now.


----------



## PeterBaumann (Sep 20, 2016)

Amazing sounding stuff!


----------



## Ale8ory (Sep 20, 2016)

Throwing my hat in. Have used TBO for countless projects and would love to upgrade to TVBO.


----------



## lucky909091 (Sep 20, 2016)

I would like to be a winner of a SampleTekk 100 Dollar voucher.


----------



## elpedro (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm enjoying my white grand so far, i will be back for more!


----------



## Thor (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm participating! I really like stuff.


----------



## swjun (Sep 20, 2016)

Ale8ory said:


> Throwing my hat in. Have used TBO for countless projects and would love to upgrade to TVBO.



I was interested in either 7CG or TBO. TVBO seems like the best solution!


----------



## SampleTekk (Sep 21, 2016)

swjun said:


> I was interested in either 7CG or TBO. TVBO seems like the best solution!


TVBO has both 7CG and TBO, and then some more....


----------



## swjun (Sep 22, 2016)

SampleTekk said:


> TVBO has both 7CG and TBO, and then some more....


thx for the information. i was just listening to the demos. sounds gorgeous!


----------



## SampleTekk (Sep 24, 2016)

New winner picked tomorrow!


----------



## Lotias (Sep 25, 2016)

Definitely some sounds I have my eye on here, especially that Rain Piano.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 25, 2016)

Really like the old lady and the bosendorfer, pick them up before they are retired!


----------



## SampleTekk (Sep 29, 2016)

...and the fourth winner is....Thor!


----------



## AmbientMile (Sep 29, 2016)

SampleTekk said:


> ...and the fourth winner is....Thor!


Congrats, Thor!!


----------



## Thor (Sep 29, 2016)

Woah! Cool! This is awesome!


----------



## SampleTekk (Sep 30, 2016)

Last day!


----------



## Thor (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm enjoying my TVBO!


----------



## SampleTekk (Sep 30, 2016)

Thor said:


> I'm enjoying my TVBO!


Glad you like it! It's a beast!


----------

